# Homebrew Forum.



## Ferret (Aug 29, 2009)

I remember waaaaay back when I posted here more regularly there was a forums for homebrew ideas. But now it's vanished.

It's fair enough that the D&D rules forums could be used for D&D related homebrew, but what about homebrew systems, or other homebrew ideas?

Or have I missed something?


----------



## freyar (Aug 29, 2009)

Are you looking for Plots and Places?


----------



## Morrus (Aug 29, 2009)

Depends what you mean by homebrew!

There are forums for house rules, plots/places, etc.  Other stuff probably fits fine in General.


----------



## Ferret (Aug 29, 2009)

Things like new game mechanics, and building a whole new system. New ways to roll dice or different sets of attributes? Designs for a whol new game.

Obviously new worlds, cities, and plot ideas go into Plots & Places.

What about things like new player races, prestige classes, Paragon paths and stuff for all those established systems? I guess they go in the 4/3.Xe rules discussion? What about converting PrCs to Paragon Paths? What about making monsters and creatures?


----------



## freyar (Aug 29, 2009)

You want one of the houserules forums, just like you'd think.  The 3e one if you're designing PrCs, 4e if you're designing Paragon paths.  Or, if you're specifically talking Pathfinder, it could go in the Pathfinder forum.  Or General RPG Rules if you're doing something really different.


----------



## Ferret (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks. I completely blanked on the 4/3E forums having houserule stuff. I must have assumed it was the same format as the  'RPG' and 'RPG Rules' forums :s

Will be posting some crazy stuff to general soon.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Morrus (Aug 29, 2009)

Ferret said:


> What about things like new player races, prestige classes, Paragon paths and stuff for all those established systems? I guess they go in the 4/3.Xe rules discussion? What about converting PrCs to Paragon Paths? What about making monsters and creatures?




That's _exactly_ what the 3.5 and 4E House Rules forums are for.  They are full of that sort of thing.


----------



## kitsune9 (Aug 30, 2009)

Ferret said:


> Things like new game mechanics, and building a whole new system. New ways to roll dice or different sets of attributes? Designs for a whol new game.
> 
> Obviously new worlds, cities, and plot ideas go into Plots & Places.
> 
> What about things like new player races, prestige classes, Paragon paths and stuff for all those established systems? I guess they go in the 4/3.Xe rules discussion? What about converting PrCs to Paragon Paths? What about making monsters and creatures?




Can't wait to see what you got Ferret!


----------

